
Boostnote – GPL-licensed cross-platform markdown editor - jhabdas
https://boostnote.io/
======
sawaruna
>Are you offline now? Don't worry - you can still use Boostnote. You can
write/edit your markdown notes or snippet notes on your laptop even if you are
offline.

I sure hope so.

